# طريقة سهلة ومريحة لشوى السمك فى المنزل



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

*طريقة شى السمك البورى البحرى ..*​

*عزيزتى حواء كيف توفرين من ميزانية البيت (ثلاثة) جنيهات ؟*​


*بدلاً من ترك السمك للشى عند السماك وأرهاق ميزانية البيت بثلاثة جنيهات كاملة *
*يمكنك شى السمك فى البيت بطريقة سهلة جداً ومريحة جدا جدا ..ولكن قبل أن نبدأ فى الشرح تعالى لنتعرف كيف تفرقين بين البورى البحرى والبورى مزارع ؟ ما هو مش اى حاجة يعبيها لك البياع تجيبيها وتيجى على رأى المثل *
*( الحاجة تقول نيني نينى لغاية ما ييجى الموكوس ويشترينى )*

*( يُحذف السؤال لعدم التشتيت – الأدارة )*

*نعود للمقادير :*
*نص كيلو "ردة"*
*كيلو سمك بورى بحرى طازج*
*صفيحة لزوم الشوى *
*ان لم يكن عندك صفيحة للشوى وصى عم (عادل) الزبال يجيبها لك معاه الصبح وهو بيشيل الزبالة ... *
*( لاتنسى أعطيه خمسة جنيهات تمن الصفيحة )...*
*طبعا الصفيحة فى منتهى القذرة ..هاتى طبق عميق أو لو كان الحوض عندك متسع بما يكفى أملأيه بالمياه الساخنة لدرجة الغليان ( وخدى بالك علشان أيدك ما تتلسعش ) ..أنقعى الصفيحة القذرة داخل المياه الساخنة وأتركيها مدة خمس دقائق ..بعدها ..*
*أرفعى الصفيحة من الحوض ...*
*حاسبى ...أتلسعتى يا فالحة م المية السخنة ؟؟ ...*
*ضعي أصابعك الملسوعة داخل الفريرز بسرعة قبل ما تورم ...لمدة دقيقتان ..*

*نعود للصفيحة القذرة بعد أن طهرتها المياة الساخنة ...*
*هاتى شوية رابسو وسلك مواعين وأدعكى بخفة الصفيحة من الوجهين حتى تنظف ...*
*طبعا الصفيحة لها حواف مدببة ولابد من تهذيبها ..*
*هاتى الشاكوش الصغير من دولاب العدة اللى فى البلكونة واثنى حروف الصفيحة على الحوض وأطرقى على الحواف طرقاً خفيفاً حتى تنثنى من الداخل ..بعدها مررى بأصابعك على الحواف للتأكد من أنه لا يوجد حرف مدبب يعورك فى ايدك ...*
*حاسبى ياغشيمة ...أتعورتى يافالحة ؟*
*بسرعة قطنة مع صبغة يود على الجرح علشان ينضف ..وبعدها بلاستر طبى مقاوم للمياه علشان مايقعشى منك وأنتى بتغسلى المواعين ع الحوض ..*
*ما عندكيش بلاستر ؟!*
*حطى حاجة عليكى بسرعة وأنزلى للدكتورة "منى" اللى فى الصيدلية اللى تحت البيت خليها تلف لك صباعك كويس ..*
*وما تنسيش تسأليها عن "صلاح" أبن طنط "أمينة" اللى كان"بيرجع" امبارح عمل أية فى الأسهال ...*
*:*
*:*
*أستنى قبل ما تنزلى ...*
*:*
*:*
*رجعى الشاكوش لدولاب العدة اللى فى البلكونة قبل ما "البيه" بتاعك يرجع ويفتح جاعورته ...*

*كفاية كده مع الدكتورة "منى" ..مش وقت السؤال عن " ميك آب " دلوقتى ..*
*ورانا سمك عايزين نشويه ...ما تنسيش تحاسبيها على البلاستر أديها تلاتة جنيه *

*وأنتى طالعة بقى ماتنسيش تعدى على أبلة " فتحية " عشان تسألى عن الواد أبنها اللى مسكوه أمبارح فى شارع محمد نجيب ..*
*أنتى عارفة طبعا انه أتمسك بحرز حشيش... لكن أعملى نفسك هابلة وصدقيها أنه أتمسك علشان ثورجى وناشط سياسى على الفيس بوك ..*
*أية عزمتك على فنجان قهوة مع سيجارة " بلومونت " ؟!..*
*مافيش مانع *

*أنا مستنيكى خلصى ونكمل مع بعض (( طريقة شى السمك البورى فى المنزل ))*


*خلصنا القعدة مع أبلة " فتحية " شربنا فنجان قهوتنا وسجرنا وأطمئنينا على الواد فتحى الحشاش خلاص ؟*

*نرجع بقى لطريقة شى السمك البورى البحرى فى المنزل ..*


*حطى الصفيحة ع النار لغاية ما تحمر كويس ...بتاخد من ساعة لساعة الا ربع ..*
*يييييه أنبوبة البوتجاز فضيت ؟؟ ...*

*هو فيه حد بيستخدم أنابيب دلوقتى ؟ فين بتوع الغاز الطبيعى ما دخلوش عندكم لية ؟*
*مش مهم ...أبعتى هاتى أنبوبة جديدة ...*

*أندهى على عم (جمال) البواب خليه يشيل الأنبوبة الفاضية يغيرها لك ...وأديله خمستاشر جنيه ...علشان هيشتغلك ويقولك أنه أشتراها م السوق السودة ...*

*وما تنسيش ...*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*شيعى بقى معاه كيلو السمك البورى يشويهم عند السماك وأعطيه ستة جنيه ..*
*تلاتة عشان المشوار بتاعه ...*
*وتلاتة جنيه عشان شوى كيلو السمك ...*

*أى أسئلة وأستفسارات عن طريقة الشوى المذكورة أعلاه أنا تحت أمركم ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه كل ده علشان اكله سمك مشوى يا عبووود
لالالالالالا حراااااااام عليك بلاها سمك ماله الكشرى
ده انت كده تبقى عدو المرأه واحنا مش واخدين بالنا بقى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه كل ده علشان اكله سمك مشوى يا عبووود*
> *لالالالالالا حراااااااام عليك بلاها سمك ماله الكشرى*
> *ده انت كده تبقى عدو المرأه واحنا مش واخدين بالنا بقى *


 *عندى طريقة عمل الكشرى*
*سههههههلة ومريحة جدا ...*
*أسهل من السمك البورى البحرى*
*طريقة عمله بالعدس الأصفر وبالعدس أبو جبة ..*
*تحبى اية فيهم ..حضرتك تأمرى ..*
*ومن غير ماتزورى دكتورة منى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عندى طريقة عمل الكشرى*
> *سههههههلة ومريحة جدا ...*
> *أسهل من السمك البورى البحرى*
> *طريقة عمله بالعدس الأصفر وبالعدس أبو جبة ..*
> ...



*امممممم بص هو انا واثقه طبعاااا فيك وف الكشرى بتاعك 
بس انا بقول نمشيها انقطاعى اضمن
 اصل بصراحه العمر مش بعزقه :giveup:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه كرهتنى فى السمك يا عبود..مجنونه مين دى إلى تفكر تشوى سمك فى البيت  على صفيحا...هههههههههه و تخنق العمارك كلها... و يفضل ريحه السمك فى العفش كله و تشيل و تخسل الستاير و الكنب و السجاجيد ههههههههههه  ده غير مراهم الحرق و شاشه الإصابات... *

*الموضوع اسهل من كدا...تحطه فى صانيه بايركس و تزقه جوا الفرن و بعد ما يخلص تقوم مسخنه حتت فحمايه نونو و بعدين ترمى الفحمه المولعه فى الزيت إلى واقع فى البايركس بتاع السمك و هتلاقى  دخاان مميت طالع ..تكون عمله حسابها و تلف البايركس بفوطه و تكتمه فى الفرن... و بعد شويه تدوق احلا سمك مشوى على الفحم.. و تدعيلى  و سبكم من عبود و نصايحو ههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *و يفضل ريحه السمك فى العفش كله و تشيل و تخسل الستاير و الكنب و السجاجيد ههههههههههه ده غير مراهم الحرق و شاشه الإصابات...*


*(تخسل) ؟؟؟*
*هو الغسيل بقى بالخاء؟؟..*
*خبيبى أنا باقول انت مش ليك فى التبيخ من أصله خبيبى ...أنت كبيرك خبيبى تعصر لك واخد لمونة ع السمك*
*كابيتو موسكوليانى وألا مش كابيتو ؟* 

*



الموضوع اسهل من كدا...تحطه فى صانيه بايركس و تزقه جوا الفرن و بعد ما يخلص تقوم مسخنه حتت فحمايه نونو و بعدين ترمى الفحمه المولعه فى الزيت إلى واقع فى البايركس بتاع السمك و هتلاقى دخاان مميت طالع ..تكون عمله حسابها و تلف البايركس بفوطه و تكتمه فى الفرن... و بعد شويه تدوق احلا سمك مشوى على الفحم.. و تدعيلى و سبكم من عبود و نصايحو ههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**خبيب قلب بتاع الأنا دى طريقة عمل سمك الفيلية بتاع "الباسا الأخمر) أبو تيسعة ونص من الأولاد بتاع الرجب ...*
*أنا باتكلم عن البورى البخرى بتاع الولة "خمو" اللى فى سيدى بيشر ...كابيتو ؟*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2012)

طريقه حلوه
لازم الكل يجربها
ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> طريقه حلوه
> لازم الكل يجربها
> ههههههههه


*أكييييييييد استاذنا الغالى ..*
*ولو فيه أى حاجة مش واضحة لا تتردد فى السؤال ..*


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2012)

> *(تخسل) ؟؟؟*
> *هو الغسيل بقى بالخاء؟؟..*
> *خبيبى أنا باقول انت مش ليك فى التبيخ من أصله خبيبى ...أنت كبيرك خبيبى تعصر لك واخد لمونة ع السمك*
> *كابيتو موسكوليانى وألا مش كابيتو ؟*






> *طريقة شى السمك البورى البحرى ..*



*نعيب غيرنــــــــــا والعيب فينا .
وهل كلمة شوى هى بمعنى شى.؟*
*وراك وراك *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *نعيب غيرنــــــــــا والعيب فينا .*
> *وهل كلمة شوى هى بمعنى شى.؟*
> *وراك وراك *


*ايوة باللغة العربية (شى) ...شوى بأضافة الواو غير صحيح الا فى اللغات ( الدارجة ) ...يعنى اللى راكبة دراجة ومزودة بجرس ودينامو وكشاف صغير عمره ما نور ...*
*أفتح أى معجم لغوى وأنت تجدها ...*
*شرفتنا يا كابيييير*


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2012)

> *يمكنك  شى السمك فى البيت بطريقة سهلة جداً ومريحة جدا جدا ..ولكن قبل أن نبدأ فى  الشرح تعالى لنتعرف كيف تفرقين بين البورى البحرى والبورى مزارع ؟ ما هو  مش اى حاجة يعبيها لك البياع تجيبيها وتيجى على رأى المثل *
> *( الحاجة تقول نيني نينى لغاية ما ييجى الموكوس ويشترينى )*


*أى الاحمر هذا .؟*:act23::smile01
​


----------



## zezza (5 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههه 
انا بقى عايزة اعرف ازاى اميز بين السمك البحرى و المزارع ..ماليش دعوة :a63::a63:
ههههههههههه *


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

*موضوع مسخره هههههههههههه
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *ههههههههههه *





zezza قال:


> *انا بقى عايزة اعرف ازاى اميز بين السمك البحرى و المزارع ..ماليش دعوة :a63::a63:*
> *ههههههههههه *


*من عينى ...*
*السمكاية البورى عينها بتختلف عن السمكاية البلطى عن سمك التعابين ...*
*السمكاية البلطية بتبقى عينها بلطيياية كده ..ونعسانة ونايمة ماتفهميش عاملة أزاى ...سمك التعابين مالوش عيون من أصله ..*
*بالنسبة للسبيط ما انصحش بيه لأن سعره مرتفع حالياً 65 جنيه فى سوق العبور اللى ورا توكيل كيا القديم ...*
*وأحنا عارفين ان توكيل كيا أتسحب من وليد توفيق قبل ما وجيه أباظة يموت لما طلبوا منه توكيل البيجو لعلاء مبارك ..*
*وطبعا لازم نفرق بين علاء وعلى مبارك ...لأن على مبارك مجاهد قديم من بتوع أفغانستان أيام ماكان الحاج "البو" بيستورد السمك البكلاه من المجر ..والفستق الحلبى من دبى ..*
*أظن بكده واضح الفرق بين بورى المزارع وبروى البحر ؟*
*أى خدمة تانى ...؟!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *موضوع مسخره هههههههههههه*


*أنا آسف يا مينا لو كانت ريحة الشوى طلعت عندكم من المنور ..*
*هبقى أوصى الست تقفل باب الحمام قبل ما تدبح البورياية من دول وتعدى على عم عبده البقال تجيب زيت قلية*
*تقلى السمك بدل ما تشويه ...*
*من عينى حاضر ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا آسف يا مينا لو كانت ريحة الشوى طلعت عندكم من المنور ..*
> *هبقى أوصى الست تقفل باب الحمام قبل ما تدبح البورياية من دول وتعدى على عم عبده البقال تجيب زيت قلية*
> *تقلى السمك بدل ما تشويه ...*
> *من عينى حاضر ...*


*لا احنا معندناش منور
خلى الست تاخد راحتها على الااااااخر *


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عارف انا كنت بدات احب السمك
كرهته تانى
يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
ايه الموضوع ده
بس جامد


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من عينى ...*
> *السمكاية البورى عينها بتختلف عن السمكاية البلطى عن سمك التعابين ...*
> *السمكاية البلطية بتبقى عينها بلطيياية كده ..ونعسانة ونايمة ماتفهميش عاملة أزاى ...سمك التعابين مالوش عيون من أصله ..*
> *بالنسبة للسبيط ما انصحش بيه لأن سعره مرتفع حالياً 65 جنيه فى سوق العبور اللى ورا توكيل كيا القديم ...*
> ...



*اخيرااااااا هعرف افرق بينهم :ura1: هههههههه
بس  انت طلعت  خبره يا عبووود ف السمك:smile01*


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (5 يناير 2012)

دة مش شوى سمك دة شل سمك حرم عليك فكرتينى بمحمد صبحى وهو بيعمل الفطير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وانا فى انتظر الكشرى قبل ميخلص الصيام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> دة مش شوى سمك دة شل سمك حرم عليك فكرتينى بمحمد صبحى وهو بيعمل الفطير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وانا فى انتظر الكشرى قبل ميخلص الصيام


*من عنيا يا نعيم أنت تؤمر ...*
*أنتظروا مفاجأة عبود فى طريقة عمل الكشرى أبو صلصة ..*
*مع مفاجاة المفاجآت ...الكُسكُسى المغربى ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عارف انا كنت بدات احب السمك
> كرهته تانى
> يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> ...


*ليش تكرهى السمك ياميرنا ؟؟*
*أكرهى الصفحية هى السبب ...*
*أوعى كمان تكرهى الكُشرى اللى هينزل بخلطة عبود قريب ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخيرااااااا هعرف افرق بينهم :ura1: هههههههه*
> *بس انت طلعت خبره يا عبووود ف السمك:smile01*


*شكراً يا استاذة ...*
*على فكرة طريقى شوى السمك البلطى أسهل من دى بكتييييرررر*
*لأنه يفرق طبعا لما تحطى سمكاية بالعرض عن السمكاية اللى بالطول ...*
*نوع الصفيحة نفسه بيفرق فى الطعم ...*
*نورتونا يا اخوانا حقيقى ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من عينى ...*
> *السمكاية البورى عينها بتختلف عن السمكاية البلطى عن سمك التعابين ...*
> *السمكاية البلطية بتبقى عينها بلطيياية كده ..ونعسانة ونايمة ماتفهميش عاملة أزاى ...سمك التعابين مالوش عيون من أصله ..*
> *بالنسبة للسبيط ما انصحش بيه لأن سعره مرتفع حالياً 65 جنيه فى سوق العبور اللى ورا توكيل كيا القديم ...*
> ...


ايوا ايوا شوف لف و دار و مش قال الفرق ........
*السمكاية البلطية بتبقى عينها بلطيياية كده *
*و السمكايه البوريه بتبقا عينها بوريايه كده بردو؟؟ شوف الفرق... يا خراابى ..و دخلتنا فى التعابين و الاحناش...ماشى يا شيف عبود عبده عبود...نستنى الكشرى:gun::gun::bud:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *(تخسل) ؟؟؟*
> *هو الغسيل بقى بالخاء؟؟..*
> *خبيبى أنا باقول انت مش ليك فى التبيخ من أصله خبيبى ...أنت كبيرك خبيبى تعصر لك واخد لمونة ع السمك*
> *كابيتو موسكوليانى وألا مش كابيتو ؟*
> ...


كابيتو يا  ابود ابدوو ابود
 على رأيك خبيبى انا مش اتعب نفسى فى الكلام دى-- انا اعصر اللمونه على راسو السمكه و  اغرز الشوكه بتاع الهى فى لسان واخد اعرفو بايخ....:act23:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كابيتو يا ابود ابدوو ابود
> على رأيك خبيبى انا مش اتعب نفسى فى الكلام دى-- انا اعصر اللمونه على راسو السمكه و اغرز الشوكه بتاع الهى فى لسان واخد اعرفو بايخ....:act23:


*ياترى مين هو ؟؟؟:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ليش تكرهى السمك ياميرنا ؟؟*
> *أكرهى الصفحية هى السبب ...*
> *أوعى كمان تكرهى الكُشرى اللى هينزل بخلطة عبود قريب ؟*



ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
شكلك بتردها ليا ولا ايه ؟؟
انا اصلا مش بحب البوري بحب اشوي البلطي اكتر

وكمان طريقتي انا اسهل ومضمونه
ومش فيها اسعاف بعد الاكل
ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياترى مين هو ؟؟؟:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*


 انا عارفا يا خويا.:dntknw::dntknw:.استنا كدا و اسكت و اسمع مين دلوقتى هيقول :ااااااااىىىىىىىىىىىىى" هههههههههههه:vava:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

الله عليك يا ريس 
موعت نفسنا وكرهتني في السمك 
والنبي يا شيخ متجيش جنب الملوخيه عشان بحبها 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (6 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه يود ورابسو؟
دة انت قتشيم اوى ياعوبد
لووووووووول
بجد فكرة هايلة وهنوفر كتير كتير وجوزى هيدعيلك كمان
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من عينى ...*
> *السمكاية البورى عينها بتختلف عن السمكاية البلطى عن سمك التعابين ...*
> *السمكاية البلطية بتبقى عينها بلطيياية كده ..ونعسانة ونايمة ماتفهميش عاملة أزاى ...سمك التعابين مالوش عيون من أصله ..*
> *بالنسبة للسبيط ما انصحش بيه لأن سعره مرتفع حالياً 65 جنيه فى سوق العبور اللى ورا توكيل كيا القديم ...*
> ...



*يا سلالالالالالام العلم نور فعلا 
و انا اللى كنت فاهمة السمك غلط طول المدة اللى فاتت 
تعيش و تعلمنا ههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه يود ورابسو؟
> دة انت *قتشيم* اوى ياعوبد
> لووووووووول
> بجد فكرة هايلة وهنوفر كتير كتير وجوزى هيدعيلك كمان
> هههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههه ...(( قتشيم )) حلوة ...*
*أهو أحنا كده ما نلاقيش عيب فى الورد نقول له يا أحمر الخدين ..*
*مش تشكرنى بقى ؟ ..لأ ..بتسيب الطريقة "المنتازة" دى وتعيب على الرابسو واليود ...*
* حقد ما بعده حقد*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *يا سلالالالالالام العلم نور فعلا *
> *و انا اللى كنت فاهمة السمك غلط طول المدة اللى فاتت *
> *تعيش و تعلمنا ههههههه*


*أوزن لك كام كيلو بقى يا "زيزا" بالصلاة ع النبى ؟*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 فبراير 2015)

الطريقة فعلا رائعه وبتوفر  )
كده ان شاء الله هتطرد من البيت اللي هتعمل كده و تبقي وفرت كثير علي جوزها ...  ))


----------

